# 9th March, FOLLOW THE LEADER



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Something for the Northerners:

Meet at 1:00pm at the Legh Arms, Adlington, app 5 miles north of Macclesfield on the A523.
Some brilliant old and trusted roads plus good new ones for a run to the Brewers Fayre, Derby Road, Uttoxeter, for a nosh.

Any Southereners to join us


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh alright then, its not far is it ? :

Keeps me out of mischief as my Mum used to say !

Any chance of an early arrival perhaps ? :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TTotal,
if you prefer a late arrival on Sat 8th we could go to the Italien restaurant  ;D
or the Handforth Cantonese ???


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Pencil me in for this Daniela.

But, won't a 1:00pm start mean more traffic than say a 10:00am start?

Alan


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
Plus us two.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Danni
> Plus us two.


You said this last time but you chicken out the last minute!!

I suggest you pay Dani Â£100 deposit and if you don't make it you loose it!!  ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

might meet up with u at uttoxeter ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Any Southereners to join us Â


Danni
I think that some will be at The Beaconsfield meet,having the Forge-Revo treatment ;D ;D ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

so who wants me start the bidding ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

pencil me, oop's" us" in dani will see closer to the time.
Jonah if you go any chance of a PLAY with your dongle [smiley=thumbsup.gif]. 
Carol are you sure you are going to turn up , pay the Â£100 so if you don't turn up we will spend it


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Alan, Carol, Jonah, TTotal: 
the pencil has been sharpened and I have started writing.

Vlastan, 
all I can say to you in Carol's place is: why don't youcome to a meeting up here ??? :-/

Paul: 
you really have to get your priorities right  ;D ;D I mean: what's forge compared to a Club Audi meeting


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But it is a lot quicker for me to get to Paul's meeting!! Up there north is cold...and I am a Greek man that loves the warmer south!! ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Davidg,
you're on the list as well 

What's wrong with seat heating, Vlastan ??? that should keep you as warm as toast ;D ;D

The "follow the leader" is just a turn up event; 
but watch out for the next *Peak Cars' Tour* on 27th April: I'll post that one soon


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Vlastan
I'm sorry for Rob getting sick.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Who needs Rob...you are a big girl now!! ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh...Beaconsfield.... :-/ I need two cars now ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nothing easier than that, TTotal:

get out trailer, put car in, tow trailer with bike to Beaconsfield. Leave trailer and bike at Beaconsfield, drive up to the sunny North, do return trip to collect trailer and bike after meeting


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Will the route include the Cat & Fiddle [smiley=toilet.gif]
( classic scratchers route for bikes )[smiley=skull.gif]

As I've not been over in the car yet.

As for timings may be able to make the morning / early afternoon only, and turn back after C & F.
( afternoon commitments :'()


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is a very good chance that we'll go up the A537 
and especially for Alan: yes we'll be going along YOUR favourite road as well ;D

R14N,
you seem to know the area: where are you from?
I take it you got an R1 ???


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Born and raised in Manchester [smiley=rifle.gif]

Now living in Warrington, Cheshire.

Spent my youth [smiley=baby.gif] racing Moto-X and then progressed to a barely street legal RD350LC 
( fully tuned and sorted ) father was a road racer in his day, passed on the love of all things with engines.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I bet you were not sleeping like a baby when racing  ;D
I suppose you passed me many times on the Cat&Fiddle, one of my playgrounds [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> TTotal,
> if you prefer a late arrival on Sat 8th we could go to the Italien restaurant Â  ;D
> or the Handforth Cantonese Â ???[Mmm Chinese/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That the man...Greek is simply the best!!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> I bet you were not sleeping like a baby when racing Â  ;D
> I suppose you passed me many times on the Cat&Fiddle, one of my playgrounds Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Only slept like a baby when recovering in Hospital.
Raced moto-x from 6 - 16 had to give up, parents ran out of money, Blood bank ran low of my type.

Maybe I have out braked you coming down the C&F.
( lack of brains / fast bike - bad combination ) [smiley=wings.gif] Cut it very close too many times.
Road bike had to go long time ago to fund my first semi-decent car, but now have space at the back of the garage crying out for a 748. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

R14N,
I know lack of funds :-/ that's why my elder lad had to give up rallying :'( :'(
I'll watch out for you next Sunday on the C&F: the A54 and A537 are my favourite roads ;D ;D
Take care up there: I don't want to have to perform 1st aid up there again :'( :'( :'(

TTotal, 
will Turkish do as well ??? Same as Greek anyway!!
Run for cover: Vlastan will now explain the differences  :


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It all tastes like chicken !

Yeh lets go chinese then !

Remember...

Gooni Fa choy !!! Ho Ho Sik !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Goony fa choy ... what did I just say ???

I'll give Jack a ring now!
nooooooo: I'll see him at TF on Sunday  ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Chinese New Year Soon ? Innit ?

Gooni Fah Choy = Happy New Year !

Dont u know nuffin ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know it was last Saturday, but I know nufffin; doh :-[
And it is now the year of the sheep: Happy new year


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Baah Baah Baah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Black sheep  : ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You callin me a sheep ?

Yellow Custard !   ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

on plague pie ???
yum, yum  ;D


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. it looks like we have the following drivers at the start for definite:

TTotal Â Â Â 1 TT
Al_B Â Â Â Â Â 1 S3
Carol Â Â Â Â 2 TT
Davidg Â Â Â 2 TT
R14N Â Â Â Â 1 ? R1??
Simon S Â Â 1 (Mazda)
Peter H Â Â Â 2 (S3)
John W Â Â Â 2 A V8
Mike G 1 AS3
A3DFU Â Â Â 2 TT +?

and we'll meet:
Jonah Â Â Â Â 1 TT
Jeff B.J. Â Â Â 2 A 90

That's not too bad at all Â 

Anyone else want his/her name adding??


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

A Mazda ? A Mazda A Mazda ?


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> A Mazda ? A Mazda A Mazda ?


TTotal - you know that *Mazda-baiting* is bad for your eyesight? http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thumper/3dtard3.gif

Anyway, maybe it's a:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/thumper/mazda%20323.jpg

Daniela - I'll try & get there, sounds like a good day out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

O.K. then:
I've sorted the roads today and may do another test run tomorrow (to run new tyres in!!).

We'll have a mix of fast, medium and some smaller roads.

See all of you on Sunday  [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Danni
Have got Rob to put car on charge.
NO we wont mention flat battery.
Car is bathed, dried, powdered, & polished, Alloys shiny, so to tryes.
As i said we wont mention Battery.
See you Sunday.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Look forward to catching up with all yourgossipnews then Carol, see you and Rob there! :-*


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

i might not be making an appearence sorry  i might have to meet up with T7 to drop flyers off at the beaconfield meet, not def yet though


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Another let down for Team Wow :'( :'(


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Hey thsi is in the name of the TTOC


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Whats that then ? ???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Went for a second run today: lovely sunshine [smiley=sunny.gif] but car is dirty again 
Might give it a quick over tomorrow :

See you on Sunday


----------

